# DirecTV2PC



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey all,

I've recently had an issue start on my desktop with D2PC. Basically when I try and start the program nothing happens. Not windows. No errors. No information to debug from. It used to work just fine. I've tried reinstalling but still the same issue.

Has anyone seen this? Any suggestions for debugging?

I'm running on a core2quad windows 7 box.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You need to right-click on the icon and set it to Run As Administrator.


----------



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, but thats not it.

1) I've ran this for ages without doing that
2) I tried running as admin before I reinstalled. Usually if a program needs to be run as administrator it will warn you anyhow....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would try to reinstall the program with the newest version. Make sure you write your key down.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

shaka999 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've recently had an issue start on my desktop with D2PC. Basically when I try and start the program nothing happens. Not windows. No errors. No information to debug from. It used to work just fine. I've tried reinstalling but still the same issue.
> 
> ...


I had this running win 7. I uninstalled and re-installed and that solved the problem, except that every program recorded AFTER the re-install date on my HR21 will not play back now ("the program has lost connection with the receiver..."). Older recordings play back fine, as do the recordings on my HR20. Have yet to find a solution.

Playback has also gone from flawless to needing to be paused every 3-5 minutes to stop the audio from breaking up. Hopefully, a new version of the program will come soon and the problems will go away for awhile.


----------



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've tried reinstalling and going through and selectively turning of services but I still can't get DirecTV2PC to start. I run both Tversity and Playon on this machine and suspect some conflict there but stopping the services didn't help.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

shaka999 said:


> I've tried reinstalling and going through and selectively turning of services but I still can't get DirecTV2PC to start. I run both Tversity and Playon on this machine and suspect some conflict there but stopping the services didn't help.


OK, try this. First, uninstall DirecTV2PC and restart your computer. Then go to the DirecTV website and re-download DirecTV2PC, even if it is the same version. This is what finally worked for me. Its still flaky in running, but the problem you described went away for me after trying this.

Running as administrator is not necessary.


----------

